# Selecting prop for 60hp yamaha



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

There's no way you're getting 30 mph at 3800 rpm with a 15 pitch prop. Before you do anything check your speed and rpm to make sure you have accurate numbers.


----------



## Fishingjordan (May 30, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> There's no way you're getting 30 mph at 3800 rpm with a 15 pitch prop. Before you do anything check your speed and rpm to make sure you have accurate numbers.


Speed matches on gps, must be myour tach.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

you have problems if WOT is only 3800, that motor has more rpms to give


----------



## Fishingjordan (May 30, 2016)

swaddict said:


> you have problems if WOT is only 3800, that motor has more rpms to give



Thanks for the reply I have a tiny tach coming in the mail soon to confirm whether or not it's the tach I have now or the motor. My money is on the motor now, hopefully an easy fix.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Sounds like 2000 rpm lower than you should be turning.......


----------



## Fishingjordan (May 30, 2016)

Yes.. justhe kind of ignored it for a while and have had quite a few people tell me it's the prop I am using and a smaller diameter and pitch should work


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Diameter is toooo biggg


----------

